# Neochromis rufocaudalis (Saa Nane) juvie/babies



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

New babies...just had to share....and I'm loving them. The dominant male is already showing his stuff at 1:05 and 1:41 (the lip flex..haha)


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Congrats, they are of a good strain
xris


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Samaki :thumb:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Growing up:






Please forgive the females shots...a little blurry...and the male is soooo quick...following him is following a dart 

Love these guys and they are absolutely beautiful


----------



## witamygreatdanes (Sep 2, 2012)

WOW! Cichlid-gal, those are GREAT fish! Good job with the video as well. Do you still have these guys? Let me know when they spawn again, I would like to get some from you!!! They are all registered with CARES, correct?  I'm in love with them.

Kathy


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

witamygreatdanes said:


> WOW! Cichlid-gal, those are GREAT fish! Good job with the video as well. Do you still have these guys? Let me know when they spawn again, I would like to get some from you!!! They are all registered with CARES, correct?  I'm in love with them.
> 
> Kathy


I purchased these as babies so sorry if my post was misleading/confusing in that respect...  ... and yes, they are GREAT! I keep trying to get a good still shot of my dominant male but he's so freaking fast I get pictures of the tank back, rocks, plants, but no fish... :lol: And yes...I still have them all and I just recently registered them with C.A.R.E.S. They are still growing up so I am waiting for my 1st breeding on them. No idea when that will happen but in the meantime I love to just sit and watch them. The male is in full show regalia now and absolutely stunning.

I once had someone ask me what my favorite fish was...This is one of my favorites and the rest of my tanks are filled with the rest of my favorites. I love them all. =D>

I'm sure I'll post something up when and if I do have little ones from these guys...I'm a glutton for video productions of my fish :roll: And I'm sending a PM with the info on who I got my stock from ... great breeder of Vics and great guy!


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

As there has been a bit of interest in these guys of late I'm posting an update yet again...today was the perfect day...the sun was shining outside and filtering in through the windows and these guys were in their glory...as I labeled the video..flashes of blue of gold...simply awesome


----------

